# Results 7th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

We had 173 teams officially register
96 coyotes and 3 bobcats were harvested
380 coyotes, 17 bobcats and 6 foxes were seen.
$674 was collected for the Childrens Miracle Network
We had 13 placings, 4th place declined publishing of names and photos, 5th and 12th forfieted winnings for not being present. Below is link to photos and discriptions of winners.
http://s358.photobuc...0Annual%20NMCC/

We would like to thank the businesses in the hunting industry that donated to the event.
Nosler, Barnes, Centerpoint, Brownells, Olympic Arms, Berger Bullets, Burris, Hutners Specialties, Wildlife Callers LLC, Blitzkrieg Calls, Bell and Carlson, Buck Bomb, Midway USA, Birchwood Casey, Wildlife Research Center, Nose Jammer, Battenfield Technologies, Varmint Hunters Association, Ghost Blind, Quaker Boy Calls, Orion Calls, M2D Camo, Panther Vision, AllPredatorCalls.com, Predator Patrol, McNett, Sierra Bullets, E.L.K., Trapper and Predator Caller Magazine, Dicks Sporting Gooods, Coyote Craze, Predator Down, Mac and Prowler, Druury Outdoors, TBR Outdoors, LVE Decals and Bills Custom Calls.

We would also like to thank all the local businesses who donated to the event.
I apologize if I missed anyone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like you had a very successful weekend.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

It was crazy that's for sure. I think Rick and I need to quit predicting how many teams we will have. LOL. We predicted 80 last year and ended up with 116. This year we predicted 140 and ended up with 173. Luckily we had plenty of food and door prizes for everyone who came back.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats for a very success contest!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good job and congrats on the successful weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you all had a great turnout for a great cause. Good on you and your husband Moladihunter.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on a successful event ! Sounds like alot of fun and anything for a good cause like the Miracle Network is AWESOME in my book. Thank you for doing this and sharing.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Wow you all had a great turnout for a great cause. Good on you and your husband Moladihunter.


Wasn't just me and my husband. We have 18 members on the committee plus several people who helped with cooking for the meals. And of course the participants and the sponsors.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

other photo link doesn't work. This the new link
http://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo22/cmclari/7th%20Annual%20NMCCC/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

moladihunter said:


> Wasn't just me and my husband. We have 18 members on the committee plus several people who helped with cooking for the meals. And of course the participants and the sponsors.


Good on all of you ! I assumed you all had a *little* help !


----------

